# Interesting updates as of 12/23/2012



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good info for anyone concerned and a detailed vid. 
http://legalbroadcastnetwork.com/th...ettlement-approved-what-is-next-for-claimants


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

nevermind.


----------



## FishDogy (May 27, 2008)

So damn depressed trying to get a settelment from these guys I guess I waited too long to file.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

FishDogy said:


> So damn depressed trying to get a settelment from these guys I guess I waited too long to file.


What did you lose from the spill?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I claimed 4 waterfront properties I own and just got paid yesterday. A nice payday..!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool! Drinks are on Ocean Master!! LOL!


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was working as a yacht broker at the time, lost all income for months but didn't get a dime from BP


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

One of their methods of payment is to anyone that owns waterfront property located in the oil spill zone shown on their map. Even though it will state it's in the zone and "no oil found" they pay. 

The payout is basically the property tax paid at the time of the spill. For waterfront owners of high end property you know how high the taxes are..!!

It's nice to get a check for some thing that didn't cause any damage.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Whats the process*

Where do I start the process???


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

https://www2.deepwaterhorizoneconomicsettlement.com/Logon.aspx?ReturnUrl=%2fSecure%2fShared%2fClaimForm%2fClaimantInfoDetails.aspx

Go here and then click on the home page. Follow the instructions for your type of claim.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe that "home" page will not open without a log in...


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Free money would be the term there. no damage but got paid.:whistling:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Free money sounds so much more acceptable when it is called a "windfall"?

I like free money... 

Brent


----------

